# Lp Bottle Cover



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Charger Enterprises in Elkhart Indiana will order you an LP Bottle cover for $126.45. I don't know how much they would charge for shipping as I pick my stuff up there.

I have used them before and they are very reasonable for factory parts. I initially was recommended to them by Keystone customer relations when I needed to replace a portion of the skirting on my camper.

Phone number is (574) 262-2389. CR 6, between CR 11 and 13


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

GREAT information. Price still sucks, but it is better than what I found at the dealer this weekend. For the new thicker, one-piece, brownish ones the dealer's price was $232. And that does not include the $32 in hardware you need (you have to drill holes in the plastic and attach the rubber fasteners). That's $264 for a stupid propane bottle cover. Please.

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is this the same cover we have now? What would make us believe the same problem wouldn't happen again?


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

They told me it was for the new model, one piece, no rivets. The harware is not included and will be an additional $24 ($6 each).


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Boy they will get you one way or another just for a propane cover

Don


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> GREAT information. Price still sucks, but it is better than what I found at the dealer this weekend. For the new thicker, one-piece, brownish ones the dealer's price was $232. And that does not include the $32 in hardware you need (you have to drill holes in the plastic and attach the rubber fasteners). That's $264 for a stupid propane bottle cover. Please.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]117893[/snapback]​


Sounds like the dealer has a huge markup, I paid $102.00 for mine. As for the hardware remove and use the old hardware. The only thing that got me was the $50.00 shipping.

Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Propane cover? What's a propane cover?










Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Propane cover? What's a propane cover?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UGHHHH!!! Mark, you're killing me here.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Ouch, just curious, what can go wrong with a propane cover?!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

The originals are pretty chinsy and fall apart easily. Two pieces riveted together. The flex a lot, become detached, and bang around until they've beat themselves to shreds.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Devildog said:


> Ouch, just curious, what can go wrong with a propane cover?!
> [snapback]118686[/snapback]​


I have replaced mine twice in two years, and I keep it in our basement when not camping. Both times the thing cracks somewhere. On our last trip I finally broke off one of the rubber latches.

Randy


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

vern38 said:


> Sounds like the dealer has a huge markup, I paid $102.00 for mine. As for the hardware remove and use the old hardware. The only thing that got me was the $50.00 shipping.
> 
> Vern[snapback]118251[/snapback]​


Hey Vern,

How about a name and number for your dealer? They sound like they're very reasonable.









Jim


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

j1mfrog said:


> The originals are pretty chinsy and fall apart easily. Two pieces riveted together. The flex a lot, become detached, and bang around until they've beat themselves to shreds.


I have had mine crack. Suprisingly it was not all that difficult to fix. I got some epoxy (used to repair and build boats) and some fibreglass tape designed for epoxy use. Then I used a wire brush on my drill to clean the areas I needed to fix. Used several layers of tape and lots of epoxy and clamped everything with plastic dollar store clamps (epoxy does not stick to the plastic).

The second time this happened I was a bit more aggressive and reenforced all areas that I thought might give me problems. So far the repairs are still holding up fine - over a year now.

Ed


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Campingtime Rv in Atlanta quoted me $80 + $44 shipping for the new style. They can have it dropshipped to your house if your not in the Atlanta area.

Dealer cost is $61 for the new 1 piece cover. (my eyes wander) I tried to get their Keystone dealer login but missed it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a pretty good price, Kevi.
Very good price actually!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Please post picture of this once you get it installed. Also, let us know how well it fits vs. the older stock cover.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Must be some sort of venturi effect or vortex right where the cover normally sits as you go down the road. On my last trip, I lost the back two rivets on my factory original cover. They just ripped out I was running hard into a unbelieveable headwind, though. Plus, the rubber keepers were not doing a very good job of "keeping". The rubber jobs kept coming loose. Just a poor design for more than tooling through the RV park, if you ask me.

CastleRockOutbacker had a new grey one piece cover on his rig. It looked really nice, but they will have to convince me before I invest another $200 in a poorly designed piece of crap-ola.

Somebody on here had attached theirs with suicase latches. I might try something like that.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> Must be some sort of venturi effect or vortex right where the cover normally sits as you go down the road. On my last trip, I lost the back two rivets on..(snip)


Sorry to hear that.







I've been VERY lucky with my cover...it still looks brand new!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

shake1969 said:


> Must be some sort of venturi effect or vortex right where the cover normally sits as you go down the road. On my last trip, I lost the back two rivets on my factory original cover. They just ripped out I was running hard into a unbelieveable headwind, though. Plus, the rubber keepers were not doing a very good job of "keeping". The rubber jobs kept coming loose. Just a poor design for more than tooling through the RV park, if you ask me.
> 
> CastleRockOutbacker had a new grey one piece cover on his rig. It looked really nice, but they will have to convince me before I invest another $200 in a poorly designed piece of crap-ola.
> 
> Somebody on here had attached theirs with suicase latches. I might try something like that.


I'm with you! I hate this cover.
I'm still tryin to figure out the best way to mod the latches. The ones I bought seem kinda iffy.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Must be some sort of venturi effect or vortex right where the cover normally sits as you go down the road. On my last trip, I lost the back two rivets on..(snip)


Sorry to hear that.







I've been VERY lucky with my cover...it still looks brand new!
[/quote]

Same here Jim
mine still looks pretty new yet
And no problem with it so far

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

My old style cover is like new as well.
Must just be good clean livin', I guess!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> My old style cover is like new as well.
> *Must just be good clean livin', I guess!*
> 
> 
> ...


Uh....????

Nope, won't go there.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

My cover is still OK (knock on wood) but I need at least two of the rubber "keepers." Does anyone have any idea of where to get some new ones?

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Does anyone know the keystone part no for this?

Mine is about ready to fall apart. Has anyone come up with any better solutions?

THanks
Schrade


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> My old style cover is like new as well.
> Must just be good clean livin', I guess!
> 
> 
> ...


Mine has a small hairline crack right at the seam on the top. I guess this is where it begins ...


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

I replaced mine last November and it cost me $260 shipped to a dealer!! I think the shipping was more than the actual cover. I called Keystone before ordering locally and they wouldn't sell it directly, had to go through a dealer.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

One of my rubber latches has already broken and disappeared. Probably during the tow South on I-55 in Illinois when we were facing that nasty headwind. I contacted the local Keystone Service Center who told me that in all likelihood, I would have to buy a new one instead of getting it warranty replaced. If that is the case, I will probably just wait until they all deteriorate then come up with a mod to more securely attach the cover. Btw...I kinda like it. heh.

Curtis


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Any reason one of these wouldn't work? I know it's not original outback design but for the price I'll deal with that.

Propane cover


----------

